# Why does it take so long to Recover?



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm closing in on a year with DPDR.

Last week was insane. I had Vertigo for days, bad headaches and vicious tingling/stabbing all over my body, including my face and lips. After the painful tingling passed I felt my DP become slightly milder ( my skin numbness lifted dramatically). I have gone From 90% (so dissociative I passed out), to 80% & now I am DPd about 50%, which is still hell.

I'm petrified that this is it. This is as good as it's going to get. I cannot live in this half in-half out state for the rest of my life.

I suppose considering I've had Zero medication that my slight improvements should be acknowledged.

I'm worried that I have caused irreversible brain Damage.

Is there an actual established length of time that psychologists agree DP becomes a Disorder? I feel like a year is such a long time. But others have told me it can take upto 2 years to recover from DP caused by a serious mental breakdown.

It's my birthday a week today and all I want to do is hide under my duvet.

I hate feeling sorry for myself when there are so many people in the world suffering from horrific terminal illnesses and living in warzones. But it's difficult living inside your head.


----------



## Clark101 (May 11, 2016)

I understand completly what u going through for i have dp myself ill thou minds was 10x stronger then any i read about on here there is hope i must be honest u will forever have this dp because once u open new doors in your mind there no closeing them i have to find out thathe hard way i mean i delt wit every wicked twisted perionoid thought in my head u can think of and the only thing that kept me from giving in was my faith and will to want to live im not going to go in detail about my history of dp cause it can make ur experince worst..but i can tell u how i recover from it its simple i accept it for what it was what mean by that is that i told myself over n over those are not my thought i did thing to remind me of who i was when i was normal i clean my body from every chemical that was toxic to da brain n body and i change my way of living.dp is a anxity side effect lol crazy right but it is...its ur mind way of telling u theres sumthing wrong...i sumtimes ask myself if this never had happen i would still be blinded doing the samething that would gave lead me to a dead end...so i take it as a gift and a curse..but look at from another view u survive a year with this so it can be control or limited but it will always linger in da bk of ya mind just like da old saying say dont think about it to much......just accept those are not ur thought or ur ways ...keep remembering who u was before this..and above all have faith....hope this help


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Have u gone to the doctor? Is there anything weird changes in ur body? like weird stool? Smell? Acne? just saying that i had found that i had parasites in my body. I was asymptomatic with pain but i did a stool test and found i had parasites. I went to every doctor.. i told them i had sinus pain, my vision was off, i couldn't concentrate, speak, i felt so slow, days just came and went,i feel like i was being drained to death, I hAD BUZZING IN MY HEAD like electrical shocks in my head.. i had no emotions.. 1.5 years later.. it was all related to a simple stool test.. i took antibiotics and i am about 85 % myself. the crazy thing is i managed to get better when i distracted myself. I didn't keep thinking about Dp.. and i engaged in social activities, physical exercise, eat healthy again, read, i even worked! I got myself to 80 percent better without even knowing i had parasites! Right now i am at 85 with the antibiotic treatment. So i know what its like to feel like there is no hope, but god kept u here for a reason. I know it doesn't seem like it right now, but i know there is a reason for you. I feel like he taught me to change the way i didn't appreciate my life and that i needed to make big changes for myself. i am stronger than ever before going thru this. I am not recovered yet.. i still have ways to go. you have to accept this is for now but not forever. If u keep living life and pushing yourself everyday to be "normal" your brain actually gets better and you will think less and less of DP. DP hasnt killed anyone, its just a defense mechanism. Also check your health just to make sure there isn't any underlying issues.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Clark101 said:


> there is hope i must be honest u will forever have this dp


huh?


----------



## Slinky (May 12, 2016)

Snap out of it 

Stop worrying, I know it's an easy thing to say and a complicated thing to understand. I'll make it simple for you.

It's taking this long to recover because it takes this long to get this depersonalised.

The nervous system is adaptable and neural plasticity. You get a little bit better/worse every day. The nervous system gets better at how you think, be positive, believe in yourself, feel good, you'll be better before you know it. Allow your two million year old nervous system to do its job.

It could take years, months, weeks, days, hours, minutes, moments. It all depends on many variables, including how plastic your brain is.


----------

